

The Tech that borught Tupac back to life  Coachella 2012 - brianmac
http://www.musion.co.uk/index.html

======
jgrahamc
Which, itself, is based on an old trick called Pepper's Ghost:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peppers_ghost>

